# ElbertCo. Rut



## white lab (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you boy’s know when the pike of the rut will be coming in from Elbert Co.
I would like to hunt hard that week and maybe I can get a shot on big buck.
I gooding to take off from school and want to make the best of my time off.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 20, 2004)

*We see alot of chasing*

the week of Thanksgiving, including both weekends on each end of it.  I take the whole week of Thanksgiving and hunt up there.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 20, 2004)

White Lab,

According to the GON Rut Map it's going to depend on where you hunt at in Elbert County because they have the Northern portion of the County marked for Mid-Nov. and the Southern portion as Early Nov., though all indications thus far seem to indicate somewhat of an early rut all across the State in my opinion.

I know in Heard County where I'm hunting they are calling for a late Nov. rut and so far I've not seen any rutting activity nor are the bucks laying down a lot of sign yet.

I hope this helps you some and good luck.


----------



## Kodiakman (Oct 20, 2004)

I have always seen alot of activity the week of Thanksgiving too.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 20, 2004)

I believe the GON Rut Map is right. I live in the southern part of the county . It is usually the first week in Nov. around Nov. 5  for peak. Like huntnnut I believe it may be a little early this year like the 1 st of Nov.


----------



## gabowman (Oct 20, 2004)

What Ga-Spur said. Last year the first week of November was hot.

GB


----------



## Deerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*I  hope*

it's the first week of Nov. I'm off all week


----------



## white lab (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank guy the info real help me out


----------

